# TT quattro S-Line "Black"



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a good color for the new TT IMHO.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

It looks great in black! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Ya that dosnt look good:screwy:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,It looks GREAT!:thumbup:

I could see myself in this but TTS flavor,,,,,,,,, and maybe with a stick!,,,,,,,,,,,maybe not.


When exactly are the audi dealers getting these? March 2015?


Thanks.


----------

